# France to Spain - 1st Leg - Is it any good?



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

From information gained from this forum, be it in PM`s, recommended Books or past posts, we have been working on our upcoming 6 week journey to France & Spain and have thus far come up with the following as our draft itinerary (though the dates and places are flexible).

I would be really appreciative of any further help, advice or info regarding the 1st leg of the proposed journey. If it helps we have 2 kids, 8 and 10 (strange names I know), I am 40 years old and Suzy is 25.........................................sorry I was dreaming, she is also 40.

We plan to make our way from Calais on July 24th to somewhere in the middle of the French Med Coast around 18 days later (Cavaliere ???)

In the first instance it is our proposed 1st leg that I am really looking for feedback on.

THANKS IN ADVANCE.
*
All the stops prior to Futuroscope are Aires from the book "All the Aires France".

Stop 1) Le Touquet

Stop 2) Le Crotoy (or Quend Plage Les Pins)

Stop 3) St Valery En Caux

Stop 4) La Mailleraye Sur Seine

Stop 5) Rugles

Stop 6) La Suze Sur Sarthe (maybe via Le Mans???)

Stop 7) Bouchmaine

Stop 8 ) Futuroscope (get here early and overnight in the Car Park at the end of the day)

From here we was hoping to travel to a nice beach resort and stay on a commercial site for 3 or so days. Possibly at Il de Re ???, or somewhere else in this vicinity???

CHEERS*


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi - Looks ok for Day1 - Where too on day2?!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

wooly said:


> Hi - Looks ok for Day1 - Where too on day2?!


lol, we are thinking that will take us a week, so I hopes yer kidding.,


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> wooly said:
> 
> 
> > Hi - Looks ok for Day1 - Where too on day2?!
> ...


Our record is 21 hours, Edinburgh (Scotland) to Pau (Pyrenees) - and that includes the tunnel and all stops (for fuel). No kids that time though!

D


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Both "extremes" above are entirely reasonable. But is does depend on your tour strategy and preferences, which you haven't divulged! 

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

b16duv said:


> Our record is 21 hours, Edinburgh (Scotland) to Pau (Pyrenees) - and that includes the tunnel and all stops (for fuel). No kids that time though!
> 
> D


That's some going - but I am not after breaking any records. More like "meandering", as anything more than 2 hours a time with our kids will drive me mad.

As an example, on our last outing our Daughter ( 8 ) asked "Are we nearly there yet ?" just as we were leaving our local Morrisons after stopping for a few supplies.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> b16duv said:
> 
> 
> > Our record is 21 hours, Edinburgh (Scotland) to Pau (Pyrenees) - and that includes the tunnel and all stops (for fuel). No kids that time though!
> ...


To be fair, well honest, we were in a hired LWB Sprinter van loaded with furniture. It took a week to come home though, funnily enough via the Ile de Re!

D


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> Both "extremes" above are entirely reasonable. But is does depend on your tour strategy and preferences, which you haven't divulged!
> 
> Dave


In its simplest form

22nd July - Leave Home bound for Dover

24th July - Arrive Calais (midday)

2 or 3 weeks later - Arrive Somewhere along the Med Coast (Cavaliere ??, Antibes ??)

18th August - 30th August - We are booked onto sites on the Costa Brava

3rd September - Calais

We are just planning the first part at the mo en route to the French Med.

* If we stopped one night at each of the listed stops in the Original Post, would that be any good as a start? *

CHEERS


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ian, or Suzy,

When my children were that age, holidays started when we arrived at a site with all facilities/ activities, finished when we left, and we minimised time in between (sharing night driving but I'd be reluctant to do that again). You seem to be going out very slowly and coming back fast, so perhaps there is something else you are trying to achieve with the solution you are proposing.

Dave


----------



## lebesset (May 24, 2009)

why plan like that ....you don't know what the weather will be , nor how the kids will travel 

why not just buy the french Aires book to give you stops anywhere ,and plan on a daily basis ?


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Ian,

We have been on all those aires and they are all fine. I feel that you are going a bit slow really, but each to their own, is what I say. Personally we do the Calais to crotoy bit in about an hour and a half as we find the coast inbetween a bit boring. Suze sur sarthe is a great Aire with electric if you can get there before the crowd, it is on the wall of the toilet block . We find Dieppe a better stop than Valarie en caux as the town is good for shopping and there is a fantastic salt water swimming pool!!!!! You seem to be going at the high season and consequently you might find aires and camsites a bit full on the coast. We always look to spend the day on the beach and then go a little inland spo we can get some room and quiet.

Going down a similar route this weekend and hoping to get into 'green Spain' and northern Portugal.

Have a good time........ Ned


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I thought everyone travelled it too quick when we were planning our first trip in the Motorhome, but when you are on the French and Spanish Toll roads it is really easy.
We travelled to La Nucia Spain in 3 and a half days and that was stoping for Coffee, then Lunch making sure we were camped up between 3 and 4pm. 
So we took a week coming back touring and dealing with the dogs Passport.
Just go at your own pace and enjoy.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Route*



Ian_n_Suzy said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > Both "extremes" above are entirely reasonable. But is does depend on your tour strategy and preferences, which you haven't divulged!
> ...


If you want my humble opinion, you are doing the route the wrong way. I would do it in a circuit. By that I mean, along the east side of France, down to med (Riviera/Cote D'Azur) then along med to Argles and into Costa Brava, back up to the leg you suggest is first. Or do it anti-clockwise.

But that is just my opinion, and that is clockwise!

Trev.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> Ian, or Suzy,
> 
> When my children were that age, holidays started when we arrived at a site with all facilities/ activities, finished when we left, and we minimised time in between (sharing night driving but I'd be reluctant to do that again). You seem to be going out very slowly and coming back fast, *so perhaps there is something else you are trying to achieve with the solution you are proposing.*
> 
> Dave


Hi,

Not really - the only thing is, is that the sites in Spain were very expensive (circa 70 euros per night) but with the dates we have now booked we got a few "specials" in with them bringing the average down to under 50 euros per night. This is due to it being the end of the "peak season".

So in essence, come the 30th August, the holiday is really over and it is just a case of heading for Calais and home. If I was comfortable with heading home at a quicker rate we may well stay in Spain a couple of more days.

In working out the speed of the journey I merely worked out an approximate distance from Calais to "The French Med" via what I thought look like decent Aires. I then decided "Well we want a week in the French Med" - that gave me 18 days to get there. Dividing by the mileage from my approximation gave me a daily average of 50 miles. That is all I have to work off.

I KNOW NOTHING AT ALL ABOUT FRANCE. ZILCH.

I have holiday'd 30 or more times in Spain. Going there for as long as I can remember, but the only time I have been to France is for Disney and en Route to the Belgium Grand Prix. Otherthan this, its as foreign a place to me as Abu Dhabi (where I have never been to).

Which is why I am desperate for info for this journey.

I also want to use quite a few Aires because no matter how many times people on here say "I've never paid that much for a site", they must be a) looking elsewhere to me or b) not having to pay for a family of 4 at the height of the holiday season. Because everywhere that I look at, that looks remotely inviting for a family with an 8 & 10 year old. The cost is invariably 50 euros plus.

6 weeks staying at one of them everynight makes it something of a "dear do".

CHEERS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

I have just noticed something that I think may be throwing people off.

Please ignore the Arrival and departure times. That is just what my Autoroute program is default to. Each leg will only take upto a maximum of 90 mins (traffic forbidding).

i.e We intend to be in Le Touquet about 1:00pm and spend the day / evening there.

Each other stop we would "hope" to get there by mid-morning and stay the night.

CHEERS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

lebesset said:


> why plan like that ....you don't know what the weather will be , nor how the kids will travel
> 
> why not just buy the french Aires book to give you stops anywhere ,and plan on a daily basis ?


We have this book and have marked off 50 plus Aires that we like the looks of. Allowing us to chop and change as we go.

In this first instance I am after folks thoughts on that what we have pencilled in, and where it falls short.

CHEERS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Route*



teemyob said:


> Ian_n_Suzy said:
> 
> 
> > DABurleigh said:
> ...


Hi Trev,

Is the Atlantic Coast side rubbish or something? As I say I know nothing about the Country.

I just thought it may be better for the kids if we travelled along a coastal type route rather than inland across country.

I also thought we could leave that side for a future tour that may not be a "beach type" holiday.

CHEERS


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Somebody did a write up with a plan for a tour with Children but I cant find it.
I see nothing wrong with your plans though it looks good.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Coast*

Hello Ian_suzy,

No Far from it, the Atlantic coast can be superb in the height of summer. Benodet on the Atlantic coast of Brittany is a beautiful place, as is La Rochelle and a lot of the wooded beaches. Spent many a happy holiday there trying to Surf and such. You can find many good spots inland too, Annecy or the Alps being amongst my favorites.

Trev.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

At the risk of being shot down by people who use Aires far more than we do are they really suitable to stay on from mid-morning when you have kids. 
If the strict Aires rules are applied you will not be able to even sit out anywhere although this may be not be applicable at some of the places you have chosen.
Why not travel a bit further each day and spend time on some decent sites and have a holiday. 
I'll now nip over to Motorhomefun out of the way for 10 mins. and hide.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

When you get to the South of France and if you are looking for Aires as opposed to campsites then consider two beachside options.

Firstly at Cavaliere - note not Cavalaire sur mer which is a few miles further east. There is an aire just behind the main road running along the coast and about 100m from the beach - was 10 Euro a night a couple of years ago.

If you want to go a little bit further east there is an excellent aire (7 euro per night two years ago) right on Pampellone Beach at St Tropez. Actually I think there are two but I think the one we stayed on was billed as Ramatuelle in the aires book.

They'll be busy at that time of year but worth doing to save daft campsite fees.

Having said that, this is a long way east if you are then going back to Spain - haven't any experience of beach areas further west in France but may be worth you looking that way.

Good luck

Brian


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

MikeCo said:


> At the risk of being shot down by people who use Aires far more than we do are they really suitable to stay on from mid-morning when you have kids.
> If the strict Aires rules are applied you will not be able to even sit out anywhere although this may be not be applicable at some of the places you have chosen.
> Why not travel a bit further each day and spend time on some decent sites and have a holiday.
> I'll now nip over to fun out of the way for 10 mins. and hide.


Hi Mike,

I am hoping that we will be using the Aire more as a place to park, empty, refill, sleep and then move on. Spending as little time in and around the Van as possible and getting out to the surrounding area to see a bit of the place.
(The way you say it, would be akin to going on holiday and spending the entire time in your hotel room or balcony).

I think it would make the journey too costly to spend all the time on expensive sites.

That said, this is my way of "getting to them sites".

In Leg-1 our plan was to "get to the resort type places" and then stay on the nice sites.

We are already booked on for 12 nights at 3 different commercial sites in Spain.

We intend to spend more nights than this on Commercial type sites in France also (but not in what I have deemed Leg 1).

In doing so if it works out that we have done 1/3 of the holidays on Aires, and the rest of it on "Commercial Style Sites", and seen a little bit of France in the process. I think this is fair way of averaging down the overall cost.

All this info is appreciated, and thanks have been given to ALL posters.

CHEERS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

babyrhino said:


> When you get to the South of France and if you are looking for Aires as opposed to campsites then consider two beachside options.
> 
> Firstly at Cavaliere - note not Cavalaire sur mer which is a few miles further east. There is an aire just behind the main road running along the coast and about 100m from the beach - was 10 Euro a night a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for the info Brian, I have noted the details down.

I do already have Cavaliere on the list for the 3rd leg of the Journey (The French Med part). Trev has us already sold on that area. Though I am more inclined to try and book us into some nice sites when we get that far into the journey - Once I am more or less happy with the first parts and I can work out what dates I need to be booking, as I premume pre-booking will be essential at that time of year.

CHEERS


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Ian_n_Suzy, as you are going so close to Honfleur, stop at the aire and have a look around the town, its well worth the time and trouble. Have a good trip.  Bob.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

bobandjane said:


> Hi Ian_n_Suzy, as you are going so close to Honfleur, stop at the aire and have a look around the town, its well worth the time and trouble. Have a good trip.  Bob.


Hi Bob,

Thanks for the input. That's another one added to the route and possible stopovers along with Dieppe.

I am unsure if my initial photo was the cause of the "your going too slow comments" because of the misleading 9:00 till 17:00 that Autoroute was displaying for each leg, or if it is meant that I am not making progress down the country quick enough.

I would really appreciate any input on that issue alone so I can either move on to the next leg, or adjust the first leg for whatever the reasoning.

CHEERS


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi again,

My only concern about your plan is that you are expecting to get on Airs in the high season in France, on the coast, where every man and his dog from the Germans to the Dutch and the Belgiums will be on the move. It is like an invasion in July, August and early September. You need 'escape' Aires from the popular beach/coastal Aires and campsites which will be chock-a-block especially on the north coast, the western coast and on the med coast of France. Go on the web and go to campingcarinfos. There is enough time to send for their Cd/rom £9-00 which you can run on your laptop. It covers the whole of France for private and community Aires as well as aires in Spain and throughout Europe. You can get a feel for it on their website campingcarinfos and it gives easy access to loads of information and often has pictures and comments from people who have used the aires. If you want a campsite on ile de re then book it now. You won't get on in the high season or will find it very difficult and boy do they jam you in. We are not talking CC pitches here. Look in Allan Rogers France Camping book ( Library) or if you are a member of the CC or the C&CC they do european suppliment books which will give you some indication of quality.

AS far as he Aires in France are concerned. For sleeping quietly, 10km inland will find peace and tranquility.

Hope it all goes well.......... Ned


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Indeed. To be explicit, your problem - and therefore the compromise to be made - is £ versus contented (or otherwise) children. This is not an easy compromise, but I wouldn't want to drag children around inland aires day in, day out, whilst trying to enjoy France at minimal cost at peak times! :-(

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks again for the posts. Appreciated as always.

We do have numerous backup aires within distance of each of the one's already pencilled in. So if each stop is our A-Aire we have B, C & D as backups within easy distance.

Whilst we on about this, what time would you suggest is the best sort of time to give you a chance at a slot on the Aires?

After the first leg (the one in this post) it will be more or less all campsites other than for our return journey which again we may use Aires or some ACSI Sites.

We have sites booked in Lloret, Pals, Sant pere Pescador in Spain. Plus we are gradually starting to get some bookings in France. (Sequoia Parc, Nauzan Plage, are just awaiting confirmation - we are just gradually filling in the blanks)

I was hoping it wouldn't have to be as regimented as it appears to be turning out to be, but needs must.


THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We are now sat outside Futuroscope, 10 or so days into our journey, and I have to be honest, everything has really exceeded my expectations. The whole thing has gone swimmingly other than a mishap with our mobile phone.

We have avoided the toll roads and thus far have found the alternative routes fantastic. We have also stayed only on Aires so far, which have again been fantastic (I wanted to move permanently to Suze Sur Sarthe, gorgeous place).

Tomorrow morning we head to our first "proper campsite" at Sequioa Parc, which everyone is excited about.

A question or three if I may. We are now using our UK Dongle (unlocked) via an Orange France Mobicarte (many thanks for the info posted on here many months ago detailing the Internet Max Setup - It is now 12 Euros PM if anyone is interested). We are also using the same Orange Mobicarte for contacting the UK. Each text message is costing us about .45c. Is there a cheaper way of doing this? I was considering using an online SMS service provider, do any of you have much experience of this and could perhaps recommend one? Are there any "add-ons" which would be beneficial for us to register for (similar to the internet max)?

Thanks in advance and THANKS once again to the many members that have made our journey so fabulous so far.

Regards

Ian, Suzy & Kids.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ian, Suzy and kids

Glad you are having a good time. Hope the weather is good. What time have you been getting on aires? I would have suggested about 4pm at the latest at this time of year, earlier if you can manage it.

Enjoy the rest of your trip.

Catz


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*SEQUOIA PARK*

Hi Ian

Could you please let me know what Sequoia park is like as we are due there 14th August
Regards Bri


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

catzontour said:


> Hi Ian, Suzy and kids
> 
> Glad you are having a good time. Hope the weather is good. What time have you been getting on aires? I would have suggested about 4pm at the latest at this time of year, earlier if you can manage it.
> 
> ...


Hi,

We have been arriving at all hours - from midday to 9pm, and have had no probs at all yet. Not many Brits about but plenty of F, G & the odd NL plates about. I did notice though at Le Touquet in the morning when I went for a stroll that the Aire looked chocca block.

CHEERS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: SEQUOIA PARK*



brianamelia said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> Could you please let me know what Sequoia park is like as we are due there 14th August
> Regards Bri


Hi,

Will do for sure.

Regards
Ian


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Glad it's going well. How did you get on with the F1?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

derek500 said:


> Glad it's going well. How did you get on with the F1?


Hi Derek,

Found it no problem, we were set up from the carrying case within 5 minutes - no hassle whatsoever. Infact we have been setting it up most nights if only to watch Big Brother (sad I know).

We are now at Sequoia Parc (near il'e de oleron) and still get a good signal for all the channels. With regards to Sequioa Parc I spoke too soon regarding the rpoads been great thus far. It seemed EVERYONE in France decided to go on holiday today, the roads were chocca block so we optied to go for the A10 toll road. This was stop / start for much of the way.

FAO BrianAmelia - not had too long to look around but first impressions, of the place, its a real haven for families with 3 or 4 pools and numerous water slides, even a lazy river type pool (plus loads of other activity areas, playground etc). All the amenities appear to be at hand with a bar, take away, restaurant, supermarket, cash point etc.

That said I would try and get stocked up prior to arriving as many of the items are double the price that we have been paying at Super U / Champion etc.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*sequoia park*

Thanks Ian any more info on sequoia would be great
Bri


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: sequoia park*



brianamelia said:


> Thanks Ian any more info on sequoia would be great
> Bri


Hi,

Not much more to report other than PLEASE ENSURE YOU BRING PLENTY OF GOOD MOSQUITO REPELLENT. There are millions of them, they are HUGE and they are very hungry. Between the 4 of us we got 50+ bites in the first 24 hours. It's a shame really as they are spoiling the stay somewhat (I just want to leave).

Was talking to a lady that works and lives on the park, and she said they come and go in waves. I have seen plenty of Mosquitos in the past but these appear much bigger than "normal ones" - any ideas of the best repellent (deet ???) or soother for the bites, some of them really hurt (I have one near a muscle on my ankle and it is actually painful to walk).

CHEERS


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Ah you hit the dread 1 Aug. Its what they call a BLACK day and you are right every one is on the road that day !
We always take a look a the calendar de prevision on the bison fute site.
Gives a colour code for each day , avoid red and black days !

We leave sunday with our three monsters , hopefully day 1 will be st malo to Landes area then day 2 to Portugal. Kids seem to be happier to get the driving over and done with.

Enjoy !


----------

